# Windows 10 sur un Mac Pro rev 1,1 / El Capitan / Parallels 12



## LaurentR (30 Décembre 2016)

J'ai la configuration suivante :

Mac Pro rev 1,1 (2006)
15 Go RAM
ATI Radeon HD 5870 1024 Mo
El Capitan 10.11.6
Parallels Desktop 12

Est-ce que Windows 10 fonctionnera correctement sur cette configuration si je l'installe avec Parallels ?

Merci


----------



## EroMac (30 Décembre 2016)

J'ai la même configuration avec un iMac 27" et 16 géo de mémoire et ça marche parfaitement !!!


----------

